# Aiming with OTT



## slingshooterPT

Hi all!! I always shoot OTT instinctive and TTF with a one line aiming system, today I try to shoot with a OTT frame and using the one line aiming system, but the shoots go much more above the target than when I shoot with any TTF frame.

Someone have this experience? How can I solve this? I could not put my anchor point much more hight or I will be anchor literaly to my eye

Thanks to every one!!!

SSPT...


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR

You aim like this


----------



## slingshooterPT

ahahahahahahah!!


----------



## CanH8r

I'm no expert but if your shooting high, try changing your anchor. Maybe bring your anchor up a bit and see if the shot drops. I shoot both styles and aim like you stated... My anchor for TTF is different then OTT. Give it a try, hope it works for ya.

Jeff


----------



## CanH8r

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> You aim like this


I really want to have a shoot with you.... and your friends!


----------



## Jaximus

Just aim lower. After a while you'll learn where you need to hold to hit your target.


----------



## slingshooterPT

Thanks to both, so or I chance my anchor or I aim lower...Thanks I will try it


----------



## Urban Fisher

I guess to me the main thing is if your shooting a good pattern with the same aiming point. If you aim at the bull's eye and your hitting it high, yet your shots are in a small group, then like Jaximus said just learn to aim a little lower. The aiming point can change with distances.


----------



## TSM

I shoot on the side, OTT, flatbands, one-line aiming almost exclusively. I anchor my thumb just below my cheek bone and use the top corner of the top fork as my sight. Depending on the fork gap, I aim just above the fork or right on the corner with my target slightly hidden by the fork. Check out my avatar and you can see I'm almost pointing at the target with my index finger. When I aim this way on a TTF frame, I have to drop my anchor down a few inches. Hope this helps.


----------



## slingshooterPT

Thanks Urban Fisher, thats what happen, but Im aiming almost to the corner of my mouth, now I will try to aim like TSM , to my cheek bone, and I point seen the midle of my target on the top corner of the top fork

Thanks, I will try and see how it goes... !!


----------



## jazz

I wouldn't change anchor point, I do not see the reason for it in this case.

Just do what Jaximus and Urban Fisher suggest above, or to put in in other terms - rise or lower your hand that holds the frame, not the anchor point.

The fingers that hold the puch can, then, be rotated a bit up or down to follow the hand that holds the frame - if that adjustment is neccesary at all.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## CanH8r

jazz said:


> I wouldn't change anchor point, I do not see the reason for it in this case.
> 
> Just do what Jaximus and Urban Fisher suggest above, or to put in in other terms - rise or lower your hand that holds the frame, not the anchor point.
> 
> The fingers that hold the puch can, then, be rotated a bit up or down to follow the hand that holds the frame - if that adjustment is neccesary at all.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz


The reason I suggested to change the anchor point was to hit the target he was aiming at. It works for me to have different anchors/ pouch release/ reference points for the different styles of slingshots I shoot. It was only a suggestion as it works for me... There are very few definites in the world, if you are definitely sure that slightly changing his anchor would not drop his shot then I appogize for the bad advice. I have shot with Jaximus and know first hand how well he shoots. So definitely try what he says.


----------



## jazz

CanH8r said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't change anchor point, I do not see the reason for it in this case.
> 
> Just do what Jaximus and Urban Fisher suggest above, or to put in in other terms - rise or lower your hand that holds the frame, not the anchor point.
> 
> The fingers that hold the puch can, then, be rotated a bit up or down to follow the hand that holds the frame - if that adjustment is neccesary at all.
> 
> cheers,
> 
> jazz
> 
> 
> 
> The reason I suggested to change the anchor point was to hit the target he was aiming at. It works for me to have different anchors/ pouch release/ reference points for the different styles of slingshots I shoot. It was only a suggestion as it works for me... There are very few definites in the world, if you are definitely sure that slightly changing his anchor would not drop his shot then I appogize for the bad advice. I have shot with Jaximus and know first hand how well he shoots. So definitely try what he says.
Click to expand...

There is no bad advice here, neither from you, from me or anyone else. Maybe it is a question of options.

In my opinion, changing the anchor point vs lowering or rising the fork in order to adjust the inconsistencies in aiming/shooting/hitting the target  is a more serious change - I repeat, in my opinion and in my experience. For this reason I suggested working with the hand that holds the frame. I should have added "first" because if that does not work THEN I would suggest playing with the anchor point.

So, yeah, I think we both gave a sound advice, I mean advice which can both be defended with some logic, and some pros and cons.

So SlingshooterPT can try both - and he should - because we, both you and me and other people - only opened couple of possible courses of thinking - and he will be able to find what is best for him only if he tryies various options. (I am sure that you know that only few things in slingshots apply to everyone because we are so different by out anatomy, experience, knowledge and feelings.)

So, to finish this, if there is someone to blame for bad advice then it is not you but me for the simple reason I did not explain myself completely. (OK, there are still more things to be said here but it, then, maybe needs a separate thread, not sure..)

cheers,

jazz


----------



## CanH8r

Cheers Jazz... Hope you get it sorted SlingshooterPT... The best thing to do is have fun sending ammo down range... When something feels right keep it in your routine.

Jeff


----------



## Tag

Good luck!! Let us know how you get along.


----------



## slingshooterPT

Thanks allot for all the helpful replies, first I try to change my anchor point from the corner of my mouth to my cheek bone...it works good and Im hitting the target from 8 yrds, them I try to aim lower and anchor to the corner of my mouth, it also work pretty good, and I prefer this way because I don´t need to change my anchor point, but both ways are pretty good and help me start aiming with OTT

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Lee Silva

When I came to face this question with my own shooting, I answered it by asking another.. What adjustment least antagonized my natural shooting posture and intuitive body mechanics? Tested by speeding up the entire shot and feeling what was more apt to become the variable. In my case, the link between my frame hand and my eyes was the strongest. adjusting at the anchor was the right answer for me.

Don't fight what your body and mind do naturally (if they do anything)!! Most likely, they're right to do so!


----------



## slingshooterPT

I understand what you mean Lee Silva, but for now I dont want to change my anchor point, maybe later I will try other ways...

Cheers!!! SSPT


----------



## slingshooterPT

Sorry for this late replie...but after many shootingI need to say I prefer to change my anchor point, because aim lower is just to difficult for me, when I anchor to my cheek bone I was "BANG on target" from 10 m,I just put the corner of the top fork on the target.

And I have been liking more to shoot OTT after I learn how to aim properly, it is just like shooting TTF!

Thanks allot ...Cheers!!!

SSPT


----------



## CanH8r

slingshooterPT said:


> Sorry for this late replie...but after many shootingI need to say I prefer to change my anchor point, because aim lower is just to difficult for me, when I anchor to my cheek bone I was "BANG on target" from 10 m,I just put the corner of the top fork on the target.
> And I have been liking more to shoot OTT after I learn how to aim properly, it is just like shooting TTF![/size]
> Thanks allot ...Cheers!!![/size]
> SSPT[/size]


Glad you got it figured out! I have a love for all frames, it's nice to be able to pick different ones up and shoot proficiently with either one.

Happy shooting,
Jeff


----------



## slingshooterPT

Thanks Jeff, good shooting to you to!


----------

